# (SOLUCIONADO) Como cambiar el idioma de gentoo,mozilla.....

## ZaPa

Hola a todos alguien me podria ayudar para aver como podria cambiar el idioma completamente de gentoo y sus aplicaciones? como mozilla,openoffice y demás programas...

Y para cambiar el idioma completo en gentoo también claro.

Muchas gracías,saludos.Last edited by ZaPa on Mon May 07, 2007 12:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Stolz

Para cambiar el idioma de casi todo, basta con consultar la guía al respecto de la documentación oficial:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/guide-localization.xml

----------

## ZaPa

muchas gracias (;

he revisado esa guia y por ejemplo, openoffice dice que ahi que consultar el ebuild (supongo que será el paquete) para obtener el codigo apropiado.. alguien me podria poner un ejemplito? soi nuevo en gentoo..muchas gracías.

----------

## tehsis

Si haces un "emerge -va openoffice" te tira esto

```
 app-office/openoffice-2.0.4  USE="cups firefox gnome gstreamer gtk java pam -binfilter -branding -cairo -dbus -debug -eds -kde -ldap -odk -sound -webdav" LINGUAS="-af -ar -be_BY -bg -bn -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -es -et -fa -fi -fr -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -km -ko -lt -lv -mk -nb -nl -nn -nr -ns -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -st -sv -sw_TZ -th -tn -tr -ts -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 
```

Fijate que te muestra la variable "LINGUAS" la cual hay que declararla en /etc/make.conf ...

En el caso del OpenOffice, para tenerlo al español, necesitas tener LINGUAS="es"

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

En mi caso, nunca me molesté por pasar nada al español, tenía todo en inglés, como viene de fábrica.

Antes de la ultima actualización completa del sistema, puse en mi make.conf LINGUAS="es" y después hice un emerge avDu world.

Esto me cambió muchisimas aplicaciones al español.

Saludos!

----------

## ekz

Yo no me habia tomado la molestia de setear las locales ni nada, pero siguiendo los pasos descritos por cameta fue mas que facil  

SAludos

----------

